# Help for strange looking spots after cases sublimation (probably humidity in paper??)



## amadeusbg (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello!
Everything was working great, I've done some good cases but now I face that problem - before sublimation print looks good but after sublimation the dark colors have those light colors spots like areas (same colors but a little brighter I guess).
I've looked over the internet and I think that my transfer paper may have moisture but I want to be sure. Here are some pics:

The transfer paper looks like that after sublimation:
http://s30.postimg.org/d5sc3bgg1/img216.jpg
Planks looks like that:
http://postimg.org/image/fs86apz2h/
http://s28.postimg.org/ogwslh2cd/img215.jpg
http://s28.postimg.org/ttlmzlq8t/SN851766.jpg

I wait about 15 minutes after printing to make sure that ink is dried. I've noticed that those are visible on darker spots but I think that they are all over the print.
Also I've heard that if it has moisture it is good that you put it below the heat press for 20-30secs so to remove the moisture then print?
I will be happy on any tips you give me to remove/prevent moisture from transfer paper.
I will really appreciate the help because I'm feeling desperate already.
Thank you in advance and Best Wishes!


----------



## diegoR (Oct 15, 2014)

I am having problems too. My blacks look faded or like greenish in the sun. haha I think its my ink. I use cobra inks high temp. As for your problem I am not sure how that could be fixed


----------



## amadeusbg (Oct 6, 2014)

From what I've read you either overcook it (if other colors are good) or your settings for the inks are wrong. I've read that if you overcook black turns to brown etc. If you try different time settings and it is the same then I guess you have to change your print settings - I've done some testing and everything seems to have an impact - from paper type to profiles. There is a lot written in the forum for this but basicly you need the right settings for those inks (which I guess you can have from the place you bought the inks).

Someone could help me on my topic?
Thank you


----------



## TherRtl (Oct 27, 2007)

I had the same problem. My cases looked bubbled and ghosts. I was applying too much pressure. I took my press down to just closing lock and it cleared it up.


----------



## amadeusbg (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you, I will try with lighter pressure - My press is clam type from the cheap chinese ones but at the beginning I had no problems so I think it couldn't be it.
Really thanks for the tip, I will try and write what happened


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

I had a similar issue where my sublimated plates looked like they had water spots on them after pressing.
By putting down a cover paper then the print with the plate on top, not the plate with the print on top, and pressing with hardly any pressure they come out perfect now.
Cover sheet on top and bottom and discard after every use.


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

I had that issue with mugs. When I placed a plain piece of white paper between the press and sublimation paper, everything came out perfect. I guess the plain paper absorbs the gasses.


----------



## amadeusbg (Oct 6, 2014)

Seems better when I use normal print plain paper instead of baking paper to protect the plate. I also tried not removing the thin plastic layer on the plates and printing with it - result came even clearer - probably it absorbs the rest.. I hope this is the solution because this problem came from nowhere - I'm so afraid of smth like that happening again.
Really thanks a lot for the advices guys!


----------



## amadeusbg (Oct 6, 2014)

By the way - how long do you wait for the ink to dry on the transfer paper after printing (before sublimating it) ?


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

Just a few minutes. I use legal size paper, so by the time I'm done cutting it to size, I put it on whatever I'm sublimating.


----------



## amadeusbg (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm desperate.. everything was going great until today I got the same spots again (
I put normal A4 size paper underneath, then print, then plate then another A4 size - like last time. I didn't change pressure but this time I got those spots again 
Please any other advice will be welcome..

I press the plate for 10 seconds before putting my A4 plain normal paper, then transfer paper , then on top is plate, then a4 regular plain paper 
40s at 190 degrees celsius


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Hi ther! thanks for watching my videos!
You didn't say what paper you use. and what temp and time you used????
Are you sure you print on correct side of paper?

Paul


----------



## amadeusbg (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you so much for responding!
I use unknown paper (this is the second type of paper I use and the spots happened on the previous one also). Strangely it seemed to me it happens randomly. Even with low pressure and a little higher (not too much pressure or even no pressure at all - they are there). At first I thought it was humidity - I used hair dryer before pressing it. I also try putting it for 30secs under the heat plate before pressing - still the same. I press for 40s at 190 degrees celsius (the seller description said so). I tried 35s and 30s still the same.
I never change the sequence - sometimes though I wait for the product to cool down ( so not to damage the edges when peeling) before peeling the paper but sometimes I remove it immidiately - still same result when it happens - at first looks great but when it cools down you can see the spots.
I was thinking maybe trying different paper? Is it possible that it has too much moisture I can't remove and this is the problem?
My paper is in some kind of plastic bag with sticky side and visibly has no place bigger than a needle that air could enter..
I'm desperate - I even ordered a laser non contact thermometer yesterday so to check the temperature of the plate..


----------



## amadeusbg (Oct 6, 2014)

I also noticed that sometimes this spots like sectors happen stronger on edges of the planks. I don't know if it is the same problem but it appears on solid black/dark colors mostly (or at least there it is most visible).
Best Wishes


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

Think it's dust on the metal before you put the paper in it?

I've also read that the paper needs to be kept dry and humidity isn't good.


----------

